# Bit of Oil on Spark Plug Threads 2/6 cylinders (Middle cylinder each side)



## Jagsfan82 (Jun 7, 2017)

Howdy,

Just changed the spark plugs, wires, and coil pack on my 2004 Passat GLX 2.8 Wagon. Cylinders 2 and 5 had a small amount of oil on the spark plug threads and it appeared there was a bit of oil in the holes, though not much. 

Is this something I should investigate further or keep an eye on it? Should I pull the plugs in a couple hundred miles and see how the plugs look? 

I wish I had taken pictures of the old plugs but they are now gone. They were definitely dark and burnt looking, but not to a severe extent. I've seen much worse shown on other forum posts. 

I just had the valve cover gaskets changed by the way.


----------

